# Quiz... What be yer Pirate Name Matey?



## Cryozombie (Nov 15, 2004)

Arrrrr... 

*Your pirate name is: *​*Iron John Kidd *​
*A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you a tough person. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr!*​​​http://www.fidius.org/quiz/pirate/​


----------



## Sarah (Nov 15, 2004)

You gonna give us a link there John??


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 15, 2004)

don't mind him...he's simple...


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 15, 2004)

Arrr. Sorry bout that mehearty's... I be used to the code addin the link itself... not me 'avin t' add it all manual like...


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> don't mind him...he's simple...


Simply the best, maybe.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 15, 2004)

Your pirate name is: 
Red Mary Cash 
Passion is a big part of your life, which makes sense for a pirate. You're musical, and you've got a certain style if not flair. You'll do just fine. Arr!

and Kermit is sexxxxy....HAHAHAHA


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 15, 2004)

*Your pirate name is: *​​*Dread Pirate Vane...*​​Like the famous Dread Pirate Roberts, you have a keen head for how to make a profit. You tend to blend into the background occaisionally, but that's okay, because it's much easier to sneak up on people and disembowel them that way. Arr!


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 15, 2004)

I think I took this quiz already and this time got a different name...maybe I'm becoming jaded being on MT! haha  TW

I'm Black Bess Flint, this time m'hartys...

Like anyone confronted with the harshness of robbery on the high seas, you can be pessimistic at times. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 15, 2004)

*Iron Morgan Kidd*, Mateys, ARRRR!!

  Be ye wantin' the words followin' me name, ye can peek under the originatin' poster's name, arrrr!!


----------



## Paul B (Nov 15, 2004)

Bloody Sam Flint..ARRR!!

"Every Pirate lives for something different. For some it's the open sea,for others (the masochists) it's the food. For you,it's definitely the fighting. Like the flint...blah...bl..ARR!"


Sam?!?


----------



## 5 hand swords (Nov 15, 2004)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Bloody Sam Flint..ARRR!!
> 
> "Every Pirate lives for something different. For some it's the open sea,for others (the masochists) it's the food. For you,it's definitely the fighting. Like the flint...blah...bl..ARR!"
> 
> ...


Yes I am a Pirate. 
200 years too late... The Cannon don't Thunder, There's Nothing to Plunder, I'm a over 40 Victim of Fate.

My Pirate name huh...
Bill O'Bedlam


----------



## bignick (Nov 15, 2004)

Bloody Jack Bonney 





Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. You can be a little bit unpredictable, but a pirate's life is far from full of certainties, so that fits in pretty well. Arr!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 15, 2004)

Dirty Bess Kidd 





You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr!


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 15, 2004)

Mad Grace Flint
Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr! 


umm haha great i think


----------



## 5 hand swords (Nov 16, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Arrrrr...
> 
> *Your pirate name is: *​*Iron John Kidd *​
> *A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you a tough person. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr!*​
> ...


Is this a Pirate Phishing?


----------



## Homy (Nov 16, 2004)

*Bloody Davy Roberts *
Two things complete your pirate persona: style and swagger. Maybe a little too much swagger sometimes -- but who really cares? Arr! 

i knew there was a reason i sat at my computer(or the helm as i call it) every night in this pirate outfit.....thank you pirate quiz..now i know my place in the world

*swagger's off  -looking like a horse rider with 2 broken legs and a  groin strain.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 16, 2004)

Red Ethel Rackham 




Passion is a big part of your life, which makes sense for a pirate. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 16, 2004)

*Captain Bess Vane   Even though there's no legal rank on a pirate ship, everyone recognizes you're the one in charge. You tend to blend into the background occaisionally, but that's okay, because it's much easier to sneak up on people and disembowel them that way. Arr! *​


----------



## Satt (Nov 16, 2004)

Your pirate name is: 
Dirty Jack Bonney 





 You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell. You can be a little bit unpredictable, but a pirate's life is far from full of certainties, so that fits in pretty well. Arr!


----------



## Xequat (Nov 16, 2004)

Your pirate name is: 
Mad Tom Kidd 


Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr! 

Argh, this be me for sure, matey.  Where's me rum?!?!?!?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 16, 2004)

Iron Charity Bonney.

A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person.  That's OK with you though, since you're a tough person. You can be a little bit unpredictable, but a pirate's life is far from full of certainties, so that fits in pretty well.  Arrr!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 16, 2004)

*Bloody Jenny Flint *  

Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr! %-}


----------



## someguy (Nov 16, 2004)

Red John Rackham 
 Passion is a big part of your life, which makes sense for a pirate. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 16, 2004)

Arrrrr... 

*Your pirate name is: *​*Mad Jack Read *​
*Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. Even through many pirates have a reputation for not being the brightest souls on earth, you defy the sterotypes. You've got taste and education. Arr!*​​​http://www.fidius.org/quiz/pirate/​


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 16, 2004)

I like this one... heh...%-} 
*Black Jack Flint*
Like anyone confronted with the harshness of robbery on the high seas, you can be pessimistic at times. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr


----------



## Rick Wade (Nov 16, 2004)

Red Jack Vane
Passion is a big part of your life, which makes sense for a pirate. You tend to blend into the background occaisionally, but that's okay, because it's much easier to sneak up on people and disembowel them that way. Arr! 

I've said 3 diffrent oceans and 4 of the high seas 
I am a US Sailor Sailor belong at Sea
Underway is the only way
and thats the way for me.:wink2: 


V/R
Rick


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 16, 2004)

Bloody Charity Vane 

 Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. You tend to blend into the background occaisionally, but that's okay, because it's much easier to sneak up on people and disembowel them that way. Arr!


----------



## Vadim (Nov 16, 2004)

My pirate name is: Captain James Roberts
        Even though there's no legal rank on a pirate ship, everyone recognizes you're the one in charge. Two things complete your pirate persona: style and swagger. Maybe a little too much swagger sometimes -- but who really cares?    Arr!

-Vadim


----------



## Sarah (Nov 18, 2004)

hrm......that must be a good look for you....me thinks we need a photo to post in the LLR.... 



			
				Homy said:
			
		

> i knew there was a reason i sat at my computer(or the helm as i call it) every night in this pirate outfit.....thank you pirate quiz..now i know my place in the world
> 
> *swagger's off -looking like a horse rider with 2 broken legs and a groin strain.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 18, 2004)

Dread Pirate Kidd 






Dread pirate Kidd 

Like the famous Dread Pirate Roberts, you have a keen head for how to make a profit. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr! 


not exactly _mad jack_ or _bloody red_ me hearties but Arr tis a fine name indeed !       ( rolleyesand lol )


----------



## Bammx2 (Nov 19, 2004)

Bloody James Cash 





Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. You're musical, and you've got a certain style if not flair. You'll do just fine. Arr!


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 19, 2004)

*Dirty Mary Kidd *
 You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr!


----------



## Tgace (Nov 19, 2004)

Bloody Tom Rackham 

Avast ye scurvy dogs!! Prepare to be boarded!!!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 19, 2004)

Iron Tom Vane


----------

